# Soilmaster Select vs Turface Pro League (color and composition)



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Folks,

I am looking for a new substrate and have narrowed it down to:

#1 choice - Soilmaster Select (charcoal)
#2 choice - Turface Pro Leage (grey)

I am in the process of trying to get Soilmaster, but know I can get Turface. Anyone have a picture of the two for comparison color wise. What I have see is the Soilmaster is darker and the Turface is a lighter grey, which I don't want.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't know about Turface, but here are some pic's of the other:
Joe's Planted Tanks - Aquarium Substrate Challenge

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Soilmaster-Select-Substrate/26/

To me the soilmaster is lighter Grey than Eco, I thought "charcoal" would be light black, it is Grey to me, with sprinkles of reddish/orange. I still like it though. It is light and might not hold small plants down well.


----------



## bigdaddytank (Sep 13, 2006)

I actually have a bag of both, Ill take some pictures when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

bigdaddytank said:


> I actually have a bag of both, Ill take some pictures when I get home from work tonight.


What will really be helpful is taking a picture of them side-by-side, in a tankful of water, under an aquarium light. I'm trying to get a friend to bring me some Soilmaster Select so I can take a picture under these conditions.

My Turface can go from medium gray dry, to a dark gray when damp, to a medium brownish-gray when in the tank under lights. Very variable appearance depending on what condition it's in.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is my Pro's choice soilmaster select charcoal on super macro:


----------



## bigdaddytank (Sep 13, 2006)

bharada said:


> What will really be helpful is taking a picture of them side-by-side, in a tankful of water, under an aquarium light. I'm trying to get a friend to bring me some Soilmaster Select so I can take a picture under these conditions.
> 
> My Turface can go from medium gray dry, to a dark gray when damp, to a medium brownish-gray when in the tank under lights. Very variable appearance depending on what condition it's in.


I wish I could right now, its all not quite ready yet. I have lights, the Soilmaster and Turface, and aquariums, and water, but its not all put together yet. Sorry. The only pictures I could take would be of the substrate itself.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Actually, my Turface looks pretty similar to Chris' Soilmaster Select. :icon_lol:

I'll post a super macro shot of it tonight for comparison.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I actually had a closeup shot of the Turface already on my site...


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmmmm. Looks pretty similar by your pictures. The picture on Profile's web site is very misleading.










And nothing like your picture bharada....

Can you guys post a picture backed up a bit from your tank?

Also bigdaddytank, could you get a picture of the two substrates (dry as you have them), side by side?

What a pain I am....  

I am not seeing a real difference, but maybe I am missing something.

Thanks all!

Ted


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Ted,
The picture on the Profile site is pretty accurate for the dry state of Turface. But like I said, it's very variable depending on how wet it is and the lighting it's under.

Here's a shot (taken a few minutes ago) of my 40g tank in which I switched to Turface two weeks ago...









Closer view of the right side...









The tank was lit by a single, 96w, 8800K PC bulb when the picture was taken.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the soil master red... I will post a pic tomarow for ya.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

bharada,
How well does that foreground plant stay in the substrate?

I have dwarf sag in my tank and the fish keep up-rooting it on occasion.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Chris333 said:


> bharada,
> How well does that foreground plant stay in the substrate?
> 
> I have dwarf sag in my tank and the fish keep up-rooting it on occasion.


For the most part the HC has stayed down, but my method is to pull half the plant under the substrate when planting so there's ample foothold. I do get the occasional floater, but it's been managable. Usually just a few small strands rather than one of the larger clumps.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

That's some pretty cool foreground plants... What are they called? I would Love to get some for my 20 Gal. tank!

I have Soilmaster (charcoal) & I Love it... Already have New growth onesome plants that I nearly Killed! I have only had this setup for what... a week or so... I'm happy as can be... Although... yes, it is light weight & some of my plants had come out, But, only when I'm freshly planting it... None of the plants moved since I put them in the substrate & made sure they stayed... I was going Mad trying to get them to stay in though... Then my Sexy Woman came & calmed me down a bit... That was a BIG help! :-D

Steve X.


----------

